# Who is a good guide near Galveston for redfish?



## spooledup (Mar 13, 2013)

I go to Houston every year towards the middle/end of March and wanted to know who is a good flyfishing redfish guide. What other fishing is good around the Galveston area?


Thanks

Cisco


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

*steve soule*

give steve soule a call. you wont be disapointed. hes one of the best in this area.281/352/6289


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

Steve Soule is good. Scott Null (Letsgo" is a good guide. James Trimble is another. I have fished with all 3.

Joe


----------



## spooledup (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks guys. Is the end of March a decent time for red fishing? What is the average size I should encounter?


----------



## spooledup (Mar 13, 2013)

What other species are good to target near Houston besides bass ect? What offshore fishing is there?


----------



## rjackh (Mar 16, 2011)

http://www.jmflyfishing.com/


----------



## jones007 (Oct 25, 2012)

rjackh said:


> http://www.jmflyfishing.com/


Second that. Jarid is a great guide who will keep you right and put you on fish. Has a sweet Hells Bay skiff and is a genuinely all round nice guy. Highly recommend.

David


----------



## spooledup (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for the reply's.


----------

